
I'm Not Dead Yet: The nineteenth-century obsession with premature burial - pepys
http://www.theparisreview.org/blog/2016/01/06/im-not-dead-yet/
======
acjohnson55
There was a fantastic episode on this topic, on the fantastic podcast, Memory
Palace: [http://thememorypalace.us/2013/10/im-still-
alive/](http://thememorypalace.us/2013/10/im-still-alive/)

------
cpr
Yeah, now they immediately desanguinate the body at the funeral home, just to
make sure you don't wake up.

